# Αδικούνταν αλλά και αδικιόταν;



## Zito (Mar 23, 2011)

Γειά σας! Με όλο το σεβασμό θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν το να πει κανείς "αδικιόταν" αντί "αδικούνταν" είναι λάθος. 
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων για τις όποιες απαντήσεις.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 23, 2011)

Καλημέρα και καλώς όρισες.

Σύμφωνα με το Λεξισκόπιο το Γ' πρόσωπο του παρατατικού είναι: αδικείτο λόγ. & αδικούνταν προφ.

Επειδή όμως δεν μου είναι άγνωστος και ο τύπος _αδικιόταν_, αφήνω να έρθουν οι πιο ειδικοί να πουν τη γνώμη τους.


----------



## nickel (Mar 23, 2011)

Καλημέρα, καλωσήρθες.

Δες το παρόμοιο νήμα για το _προηγούνταν_, ιδίως το σημείο όπου ο sarant στηρίζει το _προηγιόταν_. Υπερβολικό ίσως, αλλά για το _αδικιέμαι_ έχεις υποστήριξη, π.χ. στο κάτω μέρος της σελίδας 83 της Νέας Γραμματικής:

Ορισμένα ρήματα της δεύτερης συζυγίας σχηματίζουν την παθητική φωνή με τύπους και των δύο τάξεων, π.χ. βοηθώ / -άω — βοηθούμαι και βοηθιέμαι, αδικώ — αδικούμαι και αδικιέμαι. Στην ίδια συζυγία ανήκουν και τα αποθετικά ρήματα σε -άμαι / -ούμαι, π.χ. θυμάμαι / -ούμαι.
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...(β-κα-γ-πρόσωπο)&p=36923&viewfull=1#post36923

Όπως το _αγαπιέμαι_ δίνει _αγαπιόταν_, έτσι και το _αδικιέμαι_ δίνει _αδικιόταν_.


----------



## Zito (Mar 23, 2011)

Καλώς σας βρήκα. 
Είδα το Λεξισκόπιο όμως το νήμα όπου ο sarant στηρίζει το προηγιόταν και κυρίως η απάντηση του nickel για την υποστήριξη της Νέας Γραμματικής το κάνουν εντελώς ξεκάθαρο.
Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ και εύχομαι καλή συνέχεια.


----------



## azimuthios (Mar 23, 2011)

Να ρωτήσω κι εγώ ήδη γιατί ταλαιπωρούμαι λίγο και δεν θυμάμαι τι βάζουμε τη σήμερον ημέρα! 

Εξαρτώμαι-->εξαρτούνταν, εξαρτώνταν, εξαρτιόταν.... ή εξαρτωμενόντουσαντε (κατά το ήντουσαν, ήσαντε κλπ.) 

Ευχαριστώ!


----------



## nickel (Mar 23, 2011)

Αυτός ο μπαξές έχει απ' όλα εκτός από το γλωσσοδέτη σου. :)



*Παθητική: *
|
*Ενεστώτας*
|
Α | εξαρτιέμαι & εξαρτώμαι | εξαρτιόμαστε & εξαρτώμεθα
_λόγ_
. & εξαρτόμαστε
_προφ_
.
Β | εξαρτάσαι & εξαρτιέσαι | εξαρτιέστε & εξαρτάσθε
_λόγ_
. & εξαρτάστε
_προφ_
. & εξαρτιόσαστε
_προφ_
.
Γ | εξαρτάται & εξαρτιέται | εξαρτιούνται & εξαρτώνται & εξαρτιόνται
_προφ_
.
*Παθητική: *
|
*Παρατατικός*
|
Α | εξαρτιόμουν & εξαρτιόμουνα
_προφ_
. | εξαρτιόμασταν & εξαρτιόμαστε
Β | εξαρτιόσουν & εξαρτιόσουνα
_προφ_
. | εξαρτιόσασταν & εξαρτιόσαστε
_προφ_
.
Γ | εξαρτιόταν & εξαρτάτο
_λόγ_
. & εξαρτιότανε
_προφ_
. | εξαρτιούνταν & εξαρτιόνταν & εξαρτώντο
_λόγ_
. & εξαρτιόντανε
_προφ_
. & εξαρτιόντουσαν
_προφ_
.


----------



## azimuthios (Mar 23, 2011)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!


----------



## Zazula (Mar 23, 2011)

Πάντως για το γ' πληθ. παρατ. των ρημάτων σε -ιέμαι, δεν έχουμε μόνο τα «εξαρτιούνταν & εξαρτιόνταν & εξαρτώντο _λόγ_. & εξαρτιόντανε _προφ_. & εξαρτιόντουσαν _προφ_.» που αναφέρει ο Νίκελ, αλλά και το _εξαρτιόσαντε_ (_αρνιόσαντε_ κοκ). Άλλωστε η εν λόγω κατάληξη είναι διάσημη λόγω του γνωστού γενετήσιου ρήματος. Για αναφορά των πολυάριθμων πιθανών καταλήξεων θα χρησιμοποιήσω τα δύο άκρα τής γλωσσολογίας:

Στο βιβλίο _Εθνική Γλώσσα_ (σελ. 24) καταμετρούνται εφτά: αγαπιόνταν, αγαπιόντανε, αγαπιούνταν, αγαπιούντανε, αγαπιόντουσαν, αγαπιόσαντε, αγαπιούσαντε (και πάλι η καταγραφή δεν είναι πλήρης / εξαντλητική).
Στο slang.gr καταμετρούνται έντεκα κανονικές συν δύο εκφραστικές: http://www.slang.gr/lemma/show/gamiontoustantene_5290/.


----------



## anef (Mar 23, 2011)

Nickel, το _εξαρτώνταν _επίτηδες το άφησες απ' έξω για το γ' πληθυντικό του παρατατικού; Έχω την εντύπωση ότι είναι πιο συχνό από κάποια άλλα.


----------



## Zito (Mar 23, 2011)

Zazula said:


> Στο slang.gr καταμετρούνται έντεκα κανονικές συν δύο εκφραστικές: http://www.slang.gr/lemma/show/gamiontoustantene_5290/.


 
Διασκεδαστικότατο! Ανάλογο και της πράξης.


----------



## nickel (Mar 23, 2011)

anef said:


> Nickel, το _εξαρτώνταν _επίτηδες το άφησες απ' έξω για το γ' πληθυντικό του παρατατικού; Έχω την εντύπωση ότι είναι πιο συχνό από κάποια άλλα.


 
Ζαζ και anef, συγγνώμη. Απλώς μετέφερα το περιεχόμενο τού Lexiscope, μού ήταν πιο εύκολο. Το _εξαρτιόσαντε_ δεν το χρησιμοποιώ ποτέ· είναι πολύ λαϊκό, καλό για το _γαμιόσαντε_. Το _εξαρτώνταν_ επίσης δεν το χρησιμοποιώ, το θεωρώ λίγο μπάσταρδο (_εξαρτώντο + εξαρτιόνταν_).


----------



## anef (Mar 23, 2011)

Όντως, μπάσταρδο (όπως όλη η γλώσσα δηλαδή ;) )


----------



## nickel (Mar 23, 2011)

:) :) Ναι, αλλά άμα πηγαίνεις με το βιβλίο της γραμματικής, έχεις αποκτήσει pedigree!


----------



## sarant (Mar 24, 2011)

Ψιλοάσχετο, αλλά παλιότερα ακουγόταν κι ένας πιο εξευγενισμένος λαϊκός τύπος: φαινόσαν, αντί φαινόντουσαν ή φαινόσαντε. Τον χρησιμοποιούσε π.χ. ο Σκαρίμπας ή ο Λαπαθιώτης.


----------



## Rogerios (Mar 24, 2011)

sarant said:


> Ψιλοάσχετο, αλλά παλιότερα ακουγόταν κι ένας πιο εξευγενισμένος λαϊκός τύπος: φαινόσαν, αντί φαινόντουσαν ή φαινόσαντε. Τον χρησιμοποιούσε π.χ. ο Σκαρίμπας ή ο Λαπαθιώτης.


 
Έχω την εντύπωση ότι δεν πρόκειται για εξευγενισμό, αλλά για τύπο της πελοποννησιακής διαλέκτου.


----------

